# Air cooled out board likes dislikes? got a chance to trade fer one



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

let me know what you think,


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bad arse lookin? I have never usd one, but they sure seam like a good concept!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

they have been around, just not popular. loud, basically a go cart motor behind you


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You mean like a Brigg's and Stration?

Don't get it around saltwater. They corrode like Crazy. Loud and Obnoxious.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

like for one of those swamp boats


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

yeah like a briggs' my thoughts also. just thinking about it. we would just use it behind the house. but brackish enough to rust


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Bigdaddy's said:


> let me know what you think,


Got one on my sailboat. Its an old eska. People i got it from used it in salt water alot. Other then having an issue finding a part on the carb, it runs like a champ and is in very good condition. On mine, the motor is air cooled but the exhaust is water cooled. The eska outboards used a tecumseh motor.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Forum Runner


----------

